# 05 Zero Grav OG Ti(owners I have a ?)



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

I am in the process of putting a few more lightweight gadgets on my new bike.With that said,I have been planning on getting a set of Zero Gravitys.

A local shop owners has them on both of his bikes and has nothing but great things to say about them.However,another guy that works at the shop ,that I consider knowledgable, claims they are a PITA and need to be adujusted frequently.

I currently have 2005 DuraAce 10 speed components and the 05 DA brakes.For those of you that have the Zero Gravs,is this just bs?What are your experiences?Before I drop nearly $400 on a set of brakes and sell my Dura Ace brakes tell me what you think.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

*I have two sets.*

The one set I have about 2,000 on them and haven't touched them since I first set them up. The set up is a little more complicated than a standard brake but not much. I wouldn't atempt the job if you don't own a good quality inch pound torque wrench. Drop the cash you won't be sorry, I dropped it times 2. Also do a search on this website for more threads on the Zero Gravity brakes.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

*I Agree*

I got mine in February. They work like a charm. Have yet to need any sort of adjustment. Tiny quick release is a little more of a hassle with full finger gloves. Love the brakes !!!!!!


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

*Sounds good.*

I plan on having the above mentioned shop install them.Looks like I will be getting a set soon.I have looked around a little more and I can't seem to find anything negative about them on the net.


----------

